# Today " Resident " Biden got MASSIVELY Punked on The Annual NORAD Santa Watch !!!!



## thirteenknots (Dec 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474447807524319235
This guy deserves every " Spit in The Eye " he gets !

America, Wake Up and Take Back Your FREEDOM !!!


----------

